# dry skin



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. One of my chi's Emmie has really bad dandruff. She is fed grain free and seems to be shedding alot too. If I use coconut oil she is like a greased little pig! How much to you rub on the coat. I also will be starting to give a little c.o. in her meal. The long coat really looks horrid when I rub c.o. on her coat!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I do the coconut oil this way.Heat it in your hands,then i rub a comb on it then comb Emmie,find it doesn't make them look so greasy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I also take co in my hands and rub my hands together then massage it down into her coat to her skin. It doesn't look oily long because it gets rubbed off or licked off. Adding some to the food or feeding a little off your finger will help as well.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

I would start feeding coconut oil on a regular basis. You can also add it to their shampoo as well. I feed my girls an egg scrambled in coconut oil every week. They no longer have dry skin.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Do the coconut chips work as well? I bought some coconut chips to feed as a treat and my two love them. But would the oil be better?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Be careful feeding too much coconut oil as it could give diarrhea. I LOVE COCONUT OIL. It is a go-to for so many things. It works well when rubbed into the coat. Soothes the skin. I let Midgie lick a little off my finger every now and then. You can squeeze a Vit. E gel pill into the food which also helps with dryness.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I bathed Emmie with Burt's Bees Oatmeal shampoo the other day. She does not have any dandruff now! Maybe she just needed a bath!


----------

